# grees spot algae on anubias only ? what to do



## alan_uk (13 Nov 2010)

well were do i start i just got rid of the brown algae apart from on my mosses and hair grass dont know why but between the 12 otto's 2 nerite snails and 2 amano shrimp they have cleared it from everything but the 

hairgrass mainly
riccia has a bit
pogostomon helferi has a little
pellia and mosses have some 

the rest of the plants have none now

but noticed tonight on anubias has green spots on leaves but cant see it on anything else ??

lights are 2 t5ho 6500k 865 daylight white bulbs on for 7 hours a day 
tank is 6x18x18
co2 for the time being is diy 2 2litre bottles running 1bps continuously
substrate is akadama with sphagnum moss peat and osmocote under it 

any help ideas or suggestions would be great for ridding the gsa and the rest of the brown algae 

dont use any ferts


----------



## Garuf (13 Nov 2010)

Reduce the light, increase the co2, start dosing. 
Algae is always a sign of low something normally Co2. Anubias commonly get greenspot because they're so slow growing but if it's on new leaves you have an even more underlying problem. I'm guessing the tank is 6feet by 18inches x 18inches? Diy co2 and t5's just don't mix in my experience, and almost certainly even more so on such a big tank where I'd be expecting to run maybe upto 10bps of pressurised.


----------



## alan_uk (13 Nov 2010)

aaah got ya 

yea thats the measurments mate

i will be setting up the pressurized co2 once all my bits arrive 10ps seems high though as my drop checker is in the yellow of excess at the min ? its on all the leaves though not just new 1's

my p.h is only 6.0 though could this be the reason for the drop checker colour ??


----------



## alan_uk (13 Nov 2010)

forgot to ask also when adding the pressurized co2 should i switch on 1hr before lights and off 1hr before ? not have it continuous ??

also how low should i turn light time to 4 hours daily or less-more ??

cheers


----------



## foxfish (13 Nov 2010)

If you read through the forums about related problems, you will soon see a very distinct pattern arising.....Plenty water movement & plenty C02. The water movement is to ensure the gas is in equal distribution in every corner of the tank.
The light issue is more about how to reduce the light & still get good growth & guesse what the answer is = plenty water movement & plenty of gas!
In your case, I don't know how you are managing to get a yellow reading on your checker with 1 bps but if you really do have that amount of c02 available I would suggest water movement is the problem?


----------



## alan_uk (13 Nov 2010)

im not sure myself i have really good movement as it gets a full circular motion round the tank im guessing my drop checker is to do with my low ph of 6.0 

the bubbles are getting round the full tank and most of the plants are pearling im guessing i need more co2 although i was told at first i wouldnt need co2 with the plants list i have ??

i will up it when i get pressurised system but until then should i drop the lights more to say 5 hours from 7 ?


----------



## Arana (13 Nov 2010)

alan_uk said:
			
		

> im not sure myself i have really good movement as it gets a full circular motion round the tank im guessing my drop checker is to do with my low ph of 6.0



Are you using 4dkh water in your dropchecker? :?


----------



## misscaretaker (14 Nov 2010)

That was my first thought too Arana! It sounds like it's tank or tap water in the drop checker as opposed to 4dkh. Invest in a bottle of 4dkh water for your drop checker, it'll give false results otherwise...


----------



## Garuf (14 Nov 2010)

It's important to trust the plants more than a drop checker too, especially on bigger tanks where dead spots are likely.


----------



## ukco2guy (14 Nov 2010)

Hi,

As Garuf says above, get the co2 up and ensure that this is consistent / stable. Mine comes on 2hrs before and 2 hours before lights off with 10hrs of light (4ft tank, pressurised co2 @ 3b/s). I have had this in the past and my issue was flow/distribution/water movement. As soon as i increased the `swaying` of the leaves the current leaves were removed and the new leaves that grew did not suffer from any more spots..

Hope this helps 

Cheers,


----------



## alan_uk (18 Nov 2010)

cheers everyone i am using tank water in drop checker didnt realise this would make a difference 

i will get the co2 up and running and start at say 5bps and see how it goes the new leaves are not suffering at all but if i cut away all the old leaves then i will have near enough no leaves left


----------

